# Tecumseh HS50-67003A ignition system specifications needed



## Rick101 (May 16, 2005)

Could someone please provide ignition system specifications and advice? I have a Tecumseh HS50-67003A 5hp horizontal motor with no spark and want to replace the ignition components. I need the following Point gap, timing location of piston BTDC, magneto air gap and spark plug gap. Now for the advice, is there a way to check the coil? And is there a trick to set the magneto air gap since it is under the flywheel and that by moving the bracket also changes the timing. 

Thanks 
Rick


----------

